# Growling



## Christie53 (Dec 17, 2014)

My 4 month is starting to growl when he gets something he shouldn't, I tell him to release and he growls and tries to bite me, pretty scary, it's bad enough that he nips me all the time, now this, any suggestions?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

He's 4 months old. Stop being afraid and be the boss. Put on gloves so if he nips, you are unfazed.

Most pups do this. He needs to be taught this is unacceptable. Reinforce the drop command by always offering something extremely high value so he doesn't feel threatened to drop whatever he has. Expect to reinforce this command with a reward for quite a while until you are confident that it is ingrained and that he takes pride in adhering to your commands.

Good luck.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is this your first high drive hunting breed pup?
You need to start taking some classes with him, or look for a trainer to work with you. Sounds like you just need to learn some tools, to be able to work with the pup.
This website should get you started in the right direction, till you and can the pup can get in some classes.
https://positively.com/


----------



## Christie53 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advise, I had a female that lived to be 14 yes old but she passed about 7 yrs ago, never had any problem with her, so this behavior is totally new to me, I guess you can't expect every dog to be the same, I'll keep practicing 😊


----------



## vizslalouis (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello christie,
We are having the exact same problem and Louis is nearly 5 months old. How did you go with this? Can you give me any advice? It also happens if we try to remove him from somewhere he wants to be. Annika


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter was the same as a pup. It's common for V pups, but it needs to be taken seriously and nipped in the bud (no pun intended!). We worked with a trainer to get Dex over it. 

Do some research on resource guarding. We also hand fed Dexter his kibble and used the Nothing in Life is Free (NILF) training philosophy where he had to earn everything from us (food, toys, etc.). He either didn't get high value items for a while or only got them if we held onto them too (like with bully sticks). Like others have said, teach "drop it" and put them on a leash if you need to remove them from somewhere. And get extra help from a qualified trainer that knows Vizslas if you need it.


----------



## Daniela (Aug 30, 2020)

vizslalouis said:


> Hello christie,
> We are having the exact same problem and Louis is nearly 5 months old. How did you go with this? Can you give me any advice? It also happens if we try to remove him from somewhere he wants to be. Annika


Hi Annika, hope you are well! I see this post is from a few years back, im having the exact same
Issue now with my 5months old boy and wondering how you dealt with it? Any advice on something that worked for you? He even sometimes snaps out of nowhere when im just petting him and im getting scared it will not be easy to manage when he is older/bigger. 
For now I just almost growl back at him telling him to stop and if he doesn't I put him in the crate for some time out. I know it shouldn't be used as punishment but it is the only place I know he is safe and not eating stuff while being punished or by himself. 
Any advice would be really appreciated!!
Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you considered a behaviorist, or trainer that deals with this type of thing?
I know Beth with Rehab Your Rescue does teleconference. She has a lot of experience in behavior problems.
She helps us when we have a problem with a foster, and are unsure how to move forward. She is a positive reinforcement only trainer, so you do not have to worry about her recommending something that would be too harsh for your dog.


----------



## Daniela (Aug 30, 2020)

texasred said:


> Have you considered a behaviorist, or trainer that deals with this type of thing?
> I know Beth with Rehab Your Rescue does teleconference. She has a lot of experience in behavior problems.
> She helps us when we have a problem with a foster, and are unsure how to move forward. She is a positive reinforcement only trainer, so you do not have to worry about her recommending something that would be too harsh for your dog.


Hi! Thanks for the recommendation, will take a look definitely. 
I havent tried a behaviorist yet as I am trying to find one in Poland. But will check this teleconference option!


----------

